
AT&T Revamps Cellular Data Plans, Eliminates Overage Fees - mattbeckman
http://www.nbcnews.com/business/business-news/t-revamps-cellular-data-plans-eliminates-overage-fees-n632911
======
mattbeckman
I guess it's OK to throttle for going over data if they speed throttle all
internet traffic equally?

